# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > سربازی و مشکلات نظام وظیفه >  سوال درمورد سربازی

## KingMehdi79

سلام من متولد 13 شهریور 79 هستم الان باید برم معافیت بگیرم یا وقتی رفتم دانشگاه کنکور 97 امتحان دادم

----------


## reza2018

> سلام من متولد 13 شهریور 79 هستم الان باید برم معافیت بگیرم یا وقتی رفتم دانشگاه کنکور 97 امتحان دادم


اگه امسال میری دانشگاه که هیچ
ولی اگه می خوای 98 کنکور بدی و97 کنکور اولت بوده،بستگی به این داره که خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدی یا شهریور.

----------


## KingMehdi79

> اگه امسال میری دانشگاه که هیچ
> ولی اگه می خوای 98 کنکور بدی و97 کنکور اولت بوده،بستگی به این داره که خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدی یا شهریور.


امسال میرم دانشگاه پس مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## GOD LIKE

> اگه امسال میری دانشگاه که هیچ
> ولی اگه می خوای 98 کنکور بدی و97 کنکور اولت بوده،بستگی به این داره که خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدی یا شهریور.


اگه فارغ التحصیل خرداد باشیم، میشه بگید کاری باید بکنیم یا نه؟ چون منم دقیقا همین شرایطو دارم و احتمالا پشت بمونم

----------


## reza2018

> امسال میرم دانشگاه پس مشکلی نداره؟


تا جایی که من می دونم خیر

----------


## reza2018

> اگه فارغ التحصیل خرداد باشیم، میشه بگید کاری باید بکنیم یا نه؟ چون منم دقیقا همین شرایطو دارم و احتمالا پشت بمونم


اگه خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدی خیر لازم نیست کاری بکنی....جهت اطمینان حتما از نظام وظیفه شهرتون بپرس.

----------


## Serat

> امسال میرم دانشگاه پس مشکلی نداره؟


نه مشکلی نداری
موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه یه نامه بهت میده ببری پلیس+10 که معافیت تحصیلی بگیری برای کارشناسی هم 5 سال معافیت تحصیلی میدن

----------


## hamed99

سلام...راستیاتش هر چی بیشتر این تایپک هارو میخونم گیجتر میشم ..من متولد16 شهریور79 هستم ..از تو گفته ها و شنیده ها فهمیدم که ت 31 شهریور 98 معافی دارمحالا یکی میگه باید بری +10 ومعافیت بگیری ...یکی میگه نیاز به هیچ کاری نیست بشین درس بخون خودکار تا یه سال وقت برای معرفی کردن داری که تا اون وقت کنکور دادی....یکی منو مثل لامپ روشن کنه...میخام یه سال دیگه بمونم واسه کنکوذ98...و97 اولین کنکورم بوذ...چیکار کنم////>؟؟/؟  سپاس

----------


## reza2018

> سلام...راستیاتش هر چی بیشتر این تایپک هارو میخونم گیجتر میشم ..من متولد16 شهریور79 هستم ..از تو گفته ها و شنیده ها فهمیدم که ت 31 شهریور 98 معافی دارمحالا یکی میگه باید بری +10 ومعافیت بگیری ...یکی میگه نیاز به هیچ کاری نیست بشین درس بخون خودکار تا یه سال وقت برای معرفی کردن داری که تا اون وقت کنکور دادی....یکی منو مثل لامپ روشن کنه...میخام یه سال دیگه بمونم واسه کنکوذ98...و97 اولین کنکورم بوذ...چیکار کنم////>؟؟/؟  سپاس


شما یک زنگ به نظام وظیفه شهرت بزن یا حضوری برو خیالت کاملا راحت شه.

----------


## Serat

> سلام...راستیاتش هر چی بیشتر این تایپک هارو میخونم گیجتر میشم ..من متولد16 شهریور79 هستم ..از تو گفته ها و شنیده ها فهمیدم که ت 31 شهریور 98 معافی دارمحالا یکی میگه باید بری +10 ومعافیت بگیری ...یکی میگه نیاز به هیچ کاری نیست بشین درس بخون خودکار تا یه سال وقت برای معرفی کردن داری که تا اون وقت کنکور دادی....یکی منو مثل لامپ روشن کنه...میخام یه سال دیگه بمونم واسه کنکوذ98...و97 اولین کنکورم بوذ...چیکار کنم////>؟؟/؟  سپاس


ایشون میخوان امسال برن دانشگاه شذایطشون فرق میکنه
شما راحت پشت کنکورتو بخون
برای اینم که مطمئن بشی تو سایت نظام وظیفه همه چیو توضیح داده بخون
سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - درخواست معافیت تحصیلی

----------


## hamed99

سلام..امروز رفتم+10 گفت درست تموم شده و متولد کی هستی گفتم  6 79 بعدش گفت فارغ التحصیل خردادی تا خرداد98 وقت داری ..بعدش بیا دفترچه پست کن تا سربازیت و بعدش برو دانشگاه سال دیگه...ازش که پرسیدم  معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم گفت نه.. یه دوستی یه جای دیگه گفته بود که معافیت بگیرید قبل اتمام تابستان..چه وضعشه خدایی واسه جوون مملکت..یا کنکور یا سربازی یا ...  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Churchill

دوستان مراحل ثبت نام پیام نور رو میشه بگید

----------

